# pacman



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

pacman frogs What do there tanks need.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

some fruit, some white dots, a few yellow ones, and a few ghosts


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Horned (Pac-Man) Frog - Ceratophrys ornata


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers there a bit to big for my likings do they have any smaller relatives.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Their very easy to clean feed them once every 2-3 days and just clean there tank, a 10 gallon will be plenty for one, since they dont move much there the best


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just keep them in a 10 gal tank, with a water dish thats only deep enough
for them to sit in. Keep them on eco earth or bed a beast make sure that it 
is always moist. Mist 2-3 times a day and make sure they have a uth..(under tank heater)


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^exactly

they eat anything too, crickets, worms, roaches, mice.....

Great pets,

The mouth on legs.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Mist what just with a spray. can 2 live together also how do you heat the tank.


----------



## Jburns7 (Nov 30, 2005)

Misting means get a spray bottle then put water in it and spray.

To heat the tank buy an under the tank stick on heater and put it under the tank on the side away from the water dish. leave it plugged in all the time and put the little "feet" that come with the heater under the tank so it doesn't sit on the power cord.

They are mean little bastards. they eat everything that moves or attack it. If something can fit in their mouth then it will be history. Based on that I wouldn't keep 2 together. this doesn't mean you should not get one because it will attack and hurt you. they are cute and fat and harmless to people.

OH and dust your crickets with calcium. They probably sell it at the same place that sells the forgs. just ask them they will know what to give you. its not that expensive and it lasts forever.

They are cool little guys that are not that much work. good luck if you get one.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

lewis said:


> Mist what just with a spray. can 2 live together also how do you heat the tank.


Yes, just mist it with water 2-3 times a day.

No you cannot put 2 together, one will end up being eaten.

The tank is heated as I stated before, with a uth.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

can you not feed them baby mice on a regular basis.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

NO, mice are not a good staple diet for them.

They do not get all of the nutrients that they need from them.

A goldfish or mouse everynow and then isnt going to hurt anything.
but for their staple diet feed them dusted crickets and meal worms.

Silk worms are also very very good for them.


----------

